# Turbo oil return pipe



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been thinking about the silly turbo oil nylon return pipe which seems to be barely adequate for the job. What I am thinking of doing is remaking the nylon part of the tube (that is stuffed into the block with the two o rings) out of aluminium on the lathe and then replacing the nylon flex hose with a piece of oil resistant flex rubber hose.

The flex hose would then be clamped onto the steel tube that is bolted to the turbo and the new fitting that is stuffed into the block.

Anyone see any pros/cons to this idea.. Is it even worth doing or should you just replace the tube every 100k miles or when it leaks?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

frankh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been thinking about the silly turbo oil nylon return pipe which seems to be barely adequate for the job. What I am thinking of doing is remaking the nylon part of the tube (that is stuffed into the block with the two o rings) out of aluminium on the lathe and then replacing the nylon flex hose with a piece of oil resistant flex rubber hose.
> 
> ...


can you replace this line without removing the turbo/exhaust?


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Shroomie said:


> can you replace this line without removing the turbo/exhaust?


I think so (but I have never looked under there). I think if you remove the cat it should give enough access and the hose is flexible.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

That line is like 3-5 times the diameter of the oil feed line that feeds the turbo. based on most pictures it appears to be over 1/2" in diameter. I can't see the need to upgrade this for a factory turbo. It's available via rockauto from several manufacturers including GM Genuine for around $20. The weak point that I've seen in pictures for those that have modified this for custom turbo's has been the connection from the billet machined piece that they install in the oil pan, and the flexible hose. It looks like a lot of heat on a pinch clamp that is not constant tension, can cause leaks.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

carbon02 said:


> That line is like 3-5 times the diameter of the oil feed line that feeds the turbo. based on most pictures it appears to be over 1/2" in diameter. I can't see the need to upgrade this for a factory turbo. It's available via rockauto from several manufacturers including GM Genuine for around $20. The weak point that I've seen in pictures for those that have modified this for custom turbo's has been the connection from the billet machined piece that they install in the oil pan, and the flexible hose. It looks like a lot of heat on a pinch clamp that is not constant tension, can cause leaks.


can it be removed without taking everything apart


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you're in to tinkering and solving, then by all means make your own. But I'd just pop a new one for the $25 or so they run.

Yes, it can be serviced without removing everything. Taking the cat converter brace off makes life far easier though.


----------

